# CM10/FB contact sync.. not working?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Can anyone confirm this??

In accounts, i can sync fb contacts...... the images appear in my google contacts.... however, when i choose contacts to display in dialer/contacts, and go to fb, it says there is no contacts???


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Use Haxsync.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

See.... I downloaded haxsync...... went to dialer.... menu.. contacts to display... haxsync only.... and this is what I get.. It does sync the pictures to my current google contacts.. but it will not display all contacts in my dialer, from fb and google

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmedMonkey (Sep 22, 2011)

i can confirm this too


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Yupp, filtered to just hax syn and noting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I couldn't get it to work either, but I use Friend caster and I have my pics now

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you get the Haxsync JB patch?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.haxsync.facebook.workaround&hl=en


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Did you get the Haxsync JB patch?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.haxsync.facebook.workaround&hl=en


I was able to get liquid to incorporate a fix for the fb app... haxsync isn't needed for me anymore

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------

